# Keeping a Dry Lot dry



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

I will be building a barn soon and I am located in a wetter area (marshy). I want to put in dry lots but don't want them muddy. What are some different ways and ideas to prevent the dry lots from becoming muddy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The only way to make it last is to dig it up and install a good drainage system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

yup.. dig down to clay.. put down geotextile fabric.. than fill with 57s.. than top with 4-6" of fines.. we just did this to a pretty large part of our property


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/new-outdoor-dry-turnouts-143058/


----------

